# Attention "North Carolina Haunters"!



## Muffy

OH OH I put this in the wrong spot!! Thought I was in the General section.


Greetings all you haunters from the Tarheel State! Our Spookineer will soon be in his new house out this way so its time we all start thinking about a get together to at least meet & discuss what we would like to do.

I know you all are busy right now getting ready for our beloved Halloween but how about we try & get together early December at my house to get aquainted. I'm determined I'm gonna cook that mexican dinner for ya'll!

I been in touch with 6 of you & Spookineer is 7 & we have a couple new forum members that might be close by too.....I know one is from Kernersville.

Lets hear a "Hell Ya" from the North Carolina members wantin' to meet!

the Merry Muffster


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Hello again, Muffy!
I still haven't gotten over you beating me in the coffin contest! LOL
But, yes I would like to get together with all the NC haunters, if possible. I'm not sure what I've got going on in December yet, but I'll surely try to make the trip. I'm sure it would be fun to meet everybody.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor

Where do you live in NC, Muffy? We moved just north of Raleigh last year.


----------



## Muffy

Greetings My Lady,

I live down here by Lexington, Dave in the Grave is south of me in Concord (20 miles), Scarisburg is east of Charlotte in Harrisburg , Spookineer is on the road moving as we speak from California to just south of Greensboro, Trioxin is down near Charlotte, Spookzilla is here in Lexington, Catzilla is in Albermarle ( I think I spelled that wrong, I went to a Coast Guard Dinner there once & still can't spell it right) & we have..... I think 3 new NC members lately, one being from Kernersville. SO we are all relatively close to each other.....

BUT 


if you wanted to drive down from Raleigh we would love to have you!

We tried to get together after Halloween last year....kinda when we all found each other on the board, but it was just to close to Xmas & so we decided to put the meeting for the 1st time off till after the holidays. Well then Spookineer was coming & was suppose to be coming I think in June, well you know how moves go.....he finally got packed & on the road this month so we decided to wait on him. 

Its to late to get together now cause everybody is getting ready for Halloween with projects they have to finish!! So thats why I offered for us to get together at my house in DEC. when its all decorated. SO as soon as Spookineer gets back online , we'll start talking about a date!

Muffy


----------



## anonuser

Hello Mufforama and fellow Tarheels, Mrs C and I would love to join you. We live in Race City USA, Mooresville, and I am guessing we are about an hour away. We are good for a December get together. Maybe we could all meet for an early dinner one weekend night around High Point and then head out as a group to Kersey Valley Spooky Woods in High Point, it is truly incredible, 125 actors and tree-mendous fun. Have you been there? Went last year for first time and really enjoyed it!


----------



## spookineer

Hi all, we are officially here in Pleasant Garden. Movers delivered our stuff yesterday. Hope to be unpacked by December, so count us in! We're ready to PARTY!!!


----------



## Muffy

Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! I'm so happy you guys had a safe trip! Hope you know where all the Halloween boxes are....remember us having that conversation!!lol

Well I know you guys have your work cut out for you just remember cold beer & icy margaritas will do wonders for your leery body after a day of unloading boxes!!

Muf


----------



## Muffy

Greetings jgc106....really excited about you 2 wanting to join our little group!

I have not been to any of the North Carolina big haunts because I am a BIG CHICKEN!! Think I could go in a group tho. I think that would be fun!

Muf


----------



## anonuser

Greetings Muffy!

My wife and I both are looking forward to meeting you all, thanks so much for replying back! Have a great Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Trioxin Undead

Me and my wife just purchased tickets online for Spooky Woods in Highpoint, NC. I'm super excited! This will be my first time to a bigger haunt like this.


----------



## anonuser

Trioxin you are in for a treat! The actual haunt lasts well over 70 minutes, the best by far I have ever experienced, lots of screams!


----------



## Trioxin Undead

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Muffy

Trioxin....I'm so happy to see your smilin' face!! I been looking at the videos from that haunt & its looks like loads of....FRIGHT!!!lol

As you can see the group seems to be coming along quite well.......think ya could join us in December for a meet & eat?? Gotta come with a hefty appetite!!! I do hope your wife comes along too. It will be like going to a halloween christmas party!!!lol

the Muffster


----------



## Trioxin Undead

I see, the group is growing by leaps and bounds!  I would love to join you guys, but of course I'll have to check with the wife and see how our schedule looks. December is always so busy for us. Alot of my wife's family comes down from Chicago towards the end of December and usually stays until the new year. Let me know when you find out more info.


----------



## Muffy

Well guys I typed a message here & it just disappeared.......so here goes again!lol

Ok jgc106....lets get the ball rolling here and see if we can round up these North Carolina Haunters!! Put your info out ther jgc106!

Ok for me....Its a haunters Christmas Party at the haunted Collinwood Manor where there is no telling what might happen!! Ghouls & Vampires may be sitting right next to you as you feast on a south of the border grand meal affair! Bring the family by all means as us haunters gather under the full moon to work out the squeaks of putting together a group to terrorize these fine people who visit us on Halloween.

Even tho there will be xmas decorations galore........a halloween haunt will make an appearance to get us in the mood to scare!! Bring your ideas, what you want out of a group like this, how often should we meet, a list of what we want to build and who of us can offer to be the lead in some of these building frenzies. MARK YOUR Calender for this affair & tell others you are not available on that date cause your haunter friends are expecting you!! If you are ashamed to tell people you are going to a halloween get together in Dec. tell them its a cookie exchange party & I'll be sure to send home a plate of cookies with you!!

All you need to bring is your family & a hefty appetite, we'll have the rest! Don't leave the kids at home because they will miss out on the santa's village we build thru the house each year!
And please let me know who is coming so I know what to have...hate to invite 15 & 2 show up cause when we cook here....we cook!!! There will also be Collins Chocolates for all to eat...we promise not to send you home hungry!!( Oh I know sounds more like a cooking club!!lol)

the date: Dec. 13th
be here at 5pm!! Directions to follow...........1st lets see if anyone wants to come....lol!!

the Merry Muffster


----------



## Muffy

Trioxin.....you have to come..it would not be the same without you & Dave in the Grave.

Your wife would enjoy herself if she is from Chicago, thats my hometown & Spookineers wife is from Illinois too....so it would be great fun to meet her!

Muf


----------



## Muffy

YIPEE!!! I just heard from Catzilla & he said he & his family will come to the Haunters Christmas Party!!!

I got other messages sent to more of our NC members!

Muffy


----------



## Muffy

Dave in the Grave.........well over the coffin contest thingy.......come mon over my house, I'm gonna feed you candy!!! I'll make it up to you >>>honest!! lol

the Mischevious Muffy


----------



## spookineer

We have cleared our social canendar for that weekend...


----------



## anonuser

Hey, muff, we would love to come. By the way, I am Jonathan and by we I mean my wife Beth, Jack (10), Sara (11), and Shadow the Giant Schnauzer (110 lbs of halloween hound). Just kidding about the dog, but the rest of us are in. I am trying to figure out where I need to put my contact info, perhaps send me a post or I will try to send you a private post? As you can probably tell, I am somewhat computer challenged. We can't wait! I also have a Christmas Village, small world. I just mapped out Linwood, we are around 40 miles away. It takes me 30-35 minutes to get to Jake Alexander & 85, I think you are somewhere around Exit 82/83. Anyways, look forward to the details!


----------



## Muffy

Ok GANG


Got news from "Dave in the Grave" & he had a great suggestion!How about everybody bring a prop or 2 to show! That would be so much fun.

I can hear my neighbors now......"She actually has friends that are as crazy as her! Look what they are taking out of their cars!!!!"
hahahhahaha!!!

They watch Jerry build things, they bought the workshop/garage that sits behind my house, so he has to walk back behind my house to get to his shop. They don't talk to us but he did come up to the back door when he saw Jerry building the coffin!!
hahahahahah!!


Muf


----------



## anonuser

Sounds good to us.


----------



## Muffy

Ok Haunters........the DaveintheGrave family has us on the calendar!!!Yipee!!

So far we have the Spookineer family, the jgc106 family, the Catzilla Family & the Daveinthe Grave family & I'm still sending out the invites!

Muffy


----------



## spookineer

OK, so December is set, can't wait. Back on page one of this thread jgc suggested meeting up for an outing to Spookywoods. Any more interest in that? If so, count us in. Anything has to be better than Knotts Scary Farm in So. CA.


----------



## anonuser

Spookiner,

We would be in for a weekend night for Spookywoods. Trioxin, when do you have tickets and would you mind some company? Muff, it is in your backyard, no excuses! Dave, it is about 30 minutes for you. Catzilla, it would be purr-fect if you came! As for anyone else, the more the far merrier. We would be better off picking a day/time and buying tickets online ahead of time. Having seen the wait lines last year, having tickets ahead of time is a very good thing. The haunt starts going through a house, then a haunted hayride, then a walk through a number of mazes, structures, graveyards and scenes. It took us around 80 minutes to go through and we were moving pretty quickly. Spookywoods has consistently been rated as one of the top 10 US haunts for several years, it's good and you will always pick up some good ideas for your own haunt.


----------



## Muffy

jgc106....I sent a message to Trioxin & Catzilla to remind them to be sure to come down & read this thread.....see if we can keep it going somewhat. SO hang on for an answer to your inquiry there.

Wanted to let you all know I'm in touch with Lady of Chamberwell Manor, she is going to try & join us for the Halloween Christmas party. She lives up north of Raleigh & if her hubby is not working that weekend she will try & make it. I am checking into hotels around here for her.

I've sent messages to some of the others...have not heard from Scareisburg yet and also some of these new members. Not sure if I missed anybody. If you guys have names of new NC members send them my way incase I missed someone.

Muf


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I'd love to go to Spookywoods, especially with a group of enthusiastic fellow haunters!!
If the date works for me, I'll be there!!


----------



## spookineer

Sounds like fun. We're available 9/25-26-27 and 10/2-3-4. I see that Thursday nights are the bargain nights and probably least crowded. But a Friday or Saturday is OK with us too.
Haunted House in North Carolina, High Point, Spookywoods Haunted Scream Park


----------



## Trioxin Undead

Sorry it has taken me a while to reply. We ordered our tickets online and they do not specify a certain date that they have to be used on. Me and my wife are going with some people that I work with, so we have to work around their schedule as well. As of right now, we are planning on going the Saturday before Halloween. I'm not sure exactly what time we're going to get there, I'm assuming around 8:00pm since that's when it opens. That's the plan as of right now, unless something comes up with some of the people that are going with us. Let me know what you guys plan.


----------



## Muffy

Trioxin,

So glad to see your smiling face here....you're lookin' good guy!! Hey please keep in mind the pm I sent you about the party on Dec 13th, the halloween xmas party where us guys all meet & eat!

We sure do want you to be there!

Keep me posted so I know how much food to have!


----------



## Muffy

Instead of pm'ing all of you I'm just gonna post this here........I wondered if any of you have objections to having liquor at our get together. One of the members had asked me about it.

Seeings how I don't know any of you personally & we all don't know each other, I was going to just have tea & such so that if any of you had moral issues with liquor, or just did not want it around your children, or for whatever reason.......there was concern about you guys driving home,especially with how they do the checks in this state. But after all this is a festive gathering.

So its up to you folks, please state your opinions here on the board & we will act accordingly. If you all decide you want to have wine, or beer or margaritas, I ask that you bring your drink of choice along. The last time I bought liquor for a party it was a huge waste of money cause EVERYONE drank tea!!!lol

One other thing I need to know.....we have added tacos to the meal as some request have been made for them........as I mentioned we will not be preparing hot foods cause we don't know you guys & Jerry has been known to make chili that you need a fire extinguisher to eat it. In the restaurant when we had mexican food our customers use to always ask......"Whats the temperature of the chili today?"lol

Please if some of you or your family members are not big on mexican, let us know and we'll cook a ham or something for those not big on Mexican. I want you all to enjoy yourselves so please feel free to express your needs!!

sincerely

the muffster


----------



## Muffy

Lady of Chamberwell Manor,

Please my gracious apologies........we been working in Charlotte I just have not been here keeping up with things! I have all the info for you but went off & forgot to write the name of the motel by me down to give to you. 

Tonight I have to run to Walmart & when I go by there I'll get the name. I'm sorry I'm usually pretty prompt with things like this but I been pretty sick for about 3 weeks so I'm a bit behind.

Muf


----------



## Muffy

Calling Scarisburg..........where are you ??


Muf


----------



## Muffy

Once again I ask you all to round up any new NC members you remember joining the forum in the last few months & sending me their names so I can contact them to see if they would like to join us! I don't spend to much time in the new member section.....I know ...bad muffy!!

Muf


----------



## Muffy

Another thought.......we get pretty busy here by Oct 1st with the setting up of things along with the candy route & such. Now we have added craft shows to every weekend to get our candy out to the public so NC folks know who we are. Still I would like very much to see some of your halloween houses.....I mention here that I would not intrude with coming to your front door....hahhahaha....but I would love to see everybodies decorations. 

SO I leave this entirely up to you But I would like the addresses of those of you that want to share so I can get around & see everybodies display. Now some of you I already have your addies & I'll get around to driving by if thats ok! I'm just so excited to make friends off the board that love halloween like we all do. I hope great friendships are established within our little group & hope to build enough stuff to fill my front yard!!



For any of you out & about this weekend!! We will be at the :

Trinity Lutheran Church Craft Fair
Sat. Sept 20th. 10am - 3pm
Rain Date the 27th
3747 Trinity Church Rd.
Concord, NC

the muffster

Ooppss forgot to mention.....the craft show is running along with a car show......I guess they had a great lineup of cars last year & she said they are having more this year!!


----------



## Muffy

I've posted quite a few new messages here so everybody be sure to scroll up there & catch them all!

Muf


----------



## anonuser

NC Haunters: We are good for 9/25, 9/27, 10/2, 10/4, 10/9 & 10/11 for Spookywoods. Friday nights are bad as our son has 8am football games on Saturdays. Muff, somehow my 11 year old daughter Sara has discovered that you make caramels and since that time asks my wife every day when we are going to your house. Muff, hide the caramel, Sara is a caramel fiend.......As far as adult beverages are concerned, we are all for them, however, we do like and are tolerant of tea totalers. I would recommend at least 1 adult beverage prior to Spookywoods. My kids eat tacos, so we should be fine. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Muffy

jgc.........Sara is gonna love me!! When we make caramel here the whole place smells like one big caramel!! I for sure will have plenty of caramels for her to munch down!! It will be like Halloween all over again!!

Oh we are having a lot more than just tacos......we just added them to the menu!!



Everybody better come hungry!!

Muf


----------



## spookineer

Wow, that took a while to catch up...lol. I do not imbibe on a regular basis but am certainly not offended by the presence or consumption of adult beverage in moderation. As for tacos, Mexican is the national food of California, certainly good with us. Please let us know what we can bring Muffy.


----------



## Trioxin Undead

Spookineer, I just checked out your website and your NMBC props are amazing!! I'm impressed the most with the Mayor!! Great job.


----------



## Muffy

Greetings My Dear NC HAunters,

News update!! I have gotten a couple of pm's from members that will be coming to the Dec 13 affair that really do not want liquor drank in front of their kids. SO Since this is an occasion for us all to meet & bring along our families we want to try & respect everyones wishes in regard to liquor. So my friends this will be an "ICE TEA" affair!! You can indulge all you want!!

I am not from the south & really have not mastered the fine art of making this delicious southern tea so I will be getting gallons of ice tea from the world famous "Lexington BBQ" here in town!! They make delicious tea!! I'll also have pop!!

Nobody needs to bring anything other than your families & hefty appetites!!! The menu will not just be tacos, theres a lot more!!And don't forget to bring along a prop or 2 to show! I will keep you all posted as we move along!


Trioxin>>>>>>>Hows about you guys.....please join us....it will be so much fun also we wanna know what you know how to build!!!lol And you remember what I told you about the Chicago part of the family coming along if they are visiting.........I would love visiting w/ people from my home town plus I told you I would have them do a tastings comparison to see where my candy ranks to the hometown favorite>>>>Fannie Mae Chocolates!!

Will continue to post updates my friends on this thread.

Lady Chamberwell I did not make it to Walmart the other night!lol But I will sit down this afternoon between kettles of chocolate getting tempered to dip & get all this info down for you!! I want you to come so bad!!We would all love to meet you!

I got a pm from one of you regarding maybe getting together on Halloween night......Halloween night at my house is absolutely crazy!!lol The line to get in is worse than the line of cars on the road to find a place to park! And honestly guys I don't think we do much here compared to what a lot of you folks have in your displays, I mean we are working on building more stuff but I guess we have a line cause we do more than anyone around here & all the kids like us!!

When Halloween night is over & I close the big metal door to Collinwood Manor.....I fall into my chair cause honestly.....I feel like a BUS ran me over & the next morning its worse!!lol There was so many people in that constant line last year that I really don't know how the people that have 400 - 1000 TOT's do it! I called the red hat ladies for help & they said NO!! So much for girls that wanna have fun! SO we are still in search for volunteers to give us a hand!


the Muffster


----------



## spookineer

Trioxin Undead said:


> Spookineer, I just checked out your website and your NMBC props are amazing!! I'm impressed the most with the Mayor!! Great job.


Thanks Trioxin, he's one of my favorites.


----------



## Muffy

Greetings Dudes & Dudettes,

I would just like to say we survived the 1st craft show I have done in a very long time! We had a very good time & to highlight our day we were surprised with a visit from the Building Wizard from the West.......Mr. & Mrs. Spookineer!! Aahhh indeed a very pleasant surprise to say the least!!

We had such a nice visit and look forward to meeting & getting together with the rest of you!

We talked a little about the upcoming activities & also about making sure everyone comes to the party with their ideas for our little group & how to make it the best we can. I'm sure we are all anxious to add more to our wonderful displays for Halloween & this sure would be a good way to see what others have & to learn how to do things to enhance our displays & take them to the next level! I know for sure if I had stuff that moved & talked, my neighborhood would go crazy!!lol

Mrs. Spookineer had some great suggestions also about us getting together & I told her she needs to become a member on here. SO Spookineer you be sure she gets those ideas of hers posted here.

It was so nice to meet these 2 & we all look forward to meeting the rest of you!


the Muffster


----------



## Muffy

Ok Kiddos,

I try to post things here as I think of them.....so here goes. I do read the other forums but seem to only hang my hat here! I spend to much time in here as it is!lol

So in surfing around I came across something that needs to be mentioned. This is really all about us getting together a good group of people that are gonna come with all kinds of "know how" to build some serious props. For those that don't possess a "know how" just bring your "eagerness" along.

SO here goes! If you belong to other forums where you know NC members, please bring it to our attention so we can discuss inviting them (if you would like too) to join us on the 13th! Just be sure to ask them now & get the ball rollin' so I have a head count for chow!! In my house the motto is....."the more the merrier"!!!lol

So go out & seek my fellow haunters & roundup these NC people!!

Muf


----------



## spookineer

OK, Spookinette is the shy one (NOT), and as Muffy said, she had a great idea for the group. For several years here on this forum as well as others, many of us have met in the chat rooms late Halloween night to talk about how the evening went at our haunts or homes. Sort of a "Cast Party" after the "Show". How about we pick a central point between us and meet for breakfast or lunch on Saturday Nov. 1st? Kind of an ice breaker before the meet and greet at Muffy's. And to decide if you ever want to hang out with us again! LOL...


----------



## Muffy

HAHAHHAHAHHAHAH..."If you ever want to hang out with us again!"

Thats so funny, reminds me of a little Muffy story.......I joined a supper club, it was the 1st time we were all getting together to meet, so we picked a coffee shop. It was so nice & I really liked the people, problem was some of them never came back......lol. So we went on to having dinner out one evening at a restaurant and some people showed up that could not make the 1st get together, they were nice people, BUT they never showed up again!!lol


Notice how I refer to them as nice people.....but in reality the rest of us wondered what was wrong with us that these folks did not return nor contact us again.......just goes to show ya that we might not be everybody's "cup of tea"!lol


BUT YES!!!!!I'm all for breakfast or lunch the next day but please I beg you not before 10am....day after halloween takes me awhile to get going! Problem is I'm so psyched the night before I can't sleep so I'm up half the night, well most of the night!!lol Either way...I'll be there!!

Muffy


----------



## anonuser

Spookineer,

We would love to get together Nov 1, however, we have several out of towners in for Halloween including my big Sis from Goleta and my other sisters from Atlanta. 

Muff,

We agree with tea, we are very flexible. I have dvr'ed several old Dark Shadows movie on Chiller to introduce my wife to Collinwood. Let us know if you have any craft shows in our area, we would like to come by and say hello. We are 60% up for Halloween, stop by and check it out if you are in the area. No lighting, sound, fog or pneumatics yet!

NC Haunters,

Looking forward to 12/13, my wife is interested to meet other "Halloween" spouses to see if they are as crazy about Halloween as I am. She has expressed an interest in starting a spousal support group, LOL. Cheers!


----------



## Muffy

Guys I have been very bad.........I can easily spend a great amount of time in here reading, for instance when I'm making candy whenever I have to wait on something going on in the process I sit down here & catch a few lines. Needless to say this week I just have not had much time to sit & read or catch up......so I stopped in today & was delighted to get a PM from Lady Chamberwell on being able to attend the party. Yesterday I finally stopped back at the other motel to get another card with the address on it. I will send that info along in a "pm" to you My Lady!! I'm so excited you guys are going to be able to join us!!

jgc....60% up for Halloween?.......I'm so jealous!!! Aaahhhh yes good old Collinwood, love that Dark Shadows!!! 

I'll post where I'm gonna be for you guys, not gonna be to close to you yet....next is Lexington Tastings (Wine Shop, its one of our accounts, she is having a small fair)10/4, then The Molasses Festival at Granite Falls 10/11, then the homecoming at Livingston College in Salisbury 10/18, last of the month Clemmons Civic Center 10/25.

For sure I'm gonna try & make everyones halloween decorations.

HALLOWEEN SPOUSAL SUPPORT GROUP.......I like that idea!!

Muf


----------



## spookineer

Muffy said:


> HALLOWEEN SPOUSAL SUPPORT GROUP.......I like that idea!!
> Muf


Sign spookinette up!


----------



## spookineer

I'm putting together an email list of NC Haunters so you can be informed of what's going on with our little group. If you haven't already done so, please send me a PM with your email address if you would like to be included.


----------



## Muffy

Greetings My Fellow Haunters,

I just wanted to send a quickie your way to say......not only is Lady Chamberwell attending the Halloween Christmas party with hubby but she will also be bringing her 2 kids that are 8 & 11!
We should have a pretty good group of kids here! 

Hey where did everybody disappear to?? I bet they are all getting the decorations up.......I better go do that too!!

Muf


----------



## Muffy

Well talk about people loving Halloween!!! This fine morn I was checking out the Craigs List....looking under Charlotte....I went into the section...'Community".......then to "Groups"....as I have posted a listing in there in regard to hunting for members interested in joining a bunch of crazy halloween lovers to build props all year. I just went to check & see where it was when I came across a listing dated "Oct. 6th" it reads..."Halloween Party". Seems these folks love halloween so much they open their party to the public! Thats one way to get people to come!

Hope you are all working hard at getting things done....time is getting away from us my dear Haunters!!

Scarisburg....I went thru Harrisburg yesterday with my candies & was thinking of you......where the heck are you???

Muffy


----------



## Muffy

Good Morning NC haunters,

I got a pm this fine morn from our buddy Mr. Trioxin & he had inquiries about the breakfast the day after Halloween. I told him to shoot out some suggestions as to where he thinks we should meet. 

I will send out another reminder today to all NC members to please make sure they read this thread to stay informed of our party & also suggestions or ideas for the planning of the prop building group. Spookineer has very good suggestions & he is already working up an agenda for us to look over. 

Make sure as we go thru this season you all get a good idea of what you want to add to your haunts so we have a good list of things to build.

I have been pm'd in regard to the suggestion of meeting after halloween night to get together for breakfast & have fun discussing how our night went. This idea was from Mr. & Mrs. Spookineer as a "cast party" type affair & also a breaking of the ice for us all to meet prior to the party.

Only one problem kids........I have a show in Kernersville on Nov. 1st.. When there was not much response to getting together I just went ahead & sent my money in for this show. But I think you all should try to get together, I think its a great idea. We've been together now twice with Spookineer & his wife so they can fill ya in about us!!lol

The idea to bring your family along Trioxin is still on. As I said we do a lot of decorating here & there is a lot to keep people visiting while we have our little halloween talk. As a matter of fact the entire family across the road from me all come here on Xmas night after their dinner to tour the house, he brings about 20 people. And this year I may have a group of red hat society ladies coming to tour the house prior to halloween night.

Tours!!! hahahahhaha...I'm a tour guide!!

I'm going to send out another set of pm's to the new forum members that are here in NC. there are 3 of them & some time ago I sent a message to them & did not hear anything back, but now its closer to halloween so I'll see if I can get ahold of them. Also I'll let you all know that somewhere in this thread I told all of you if you would like to invite NC folks from other forums that you know, that is fine with us. Spookineer has about 3 people he is talking to from Haunt Forum that may join us. Just be sure you keep me informed so we have enough chow on hand for everybody. If the guests list keeps growing we will also be baking a ham for those that are not mexican food lovers.

OK friends I'm off to make candy.....I have deliveries in Charlotte Wed. & we will be at Livingston College Homecoming with the candy this coming Sat.. I got lots of chocolates to make!!lol

Also got to get ahold of Scarisburg, I see he is posting so I'll shoot him a pm.

LETS GET THEM DECORATIONS UP!!!!

THE mERRY mUFFSTER


----------



## Muffy

Please be sure to scroll back to page 5, that is where Spookineer has the suggestion for breakfast. Lets start planning this now so its all in place by the week of Halloween. I don't have time right now but tonight I will forward Pm's to the other members to stop by here & make suggestions.

Also I might be able to come.......if Kernersville cannot get me an inside booth I won't go, its to much money to rent this generator!!to be outside!! Plus the fumes make ya high!!lol

Muf


----------



## Muffy

Ok Kids....heard back from Scarisburg this evening....he will be down here to read this thread & catch up as to what are in the plans!!

Muf


----------



## anonuser

Muffalicious,

Counting the days to the 12/13 extravaganza....

Spookineer,

Wish we could do the breakfast, however, my son has his football playoffs scheduled that day and we have family in from out of town. However, some areas that I would like to learn more about include: three axis skulls, an electric chair prop of some sort, the how to's using latex to build props, how to build a better pvc armature that holds up in heavy winds, and building cemetery gates (columns) with lighting. As you can see, my needs are few. Now, I realize this is only a dinner, not a 2 week get together, so if I had to prioritize I would say the three axis skull and latex are two things I want to incorporate in 2009. Thanks in advance for your consideration of this list and I look forward to hearing about everyone's haunts.

Jonathan


----------



## Muffy

Muffalicious??? Hey I never thought of that one!!!

Ok lets see....After this season.....I would really like to focus on my cemetery, we would like to learn how to make the styrofoam tombstones & I want a hearse & a mauseleum. If I could have props that moved in my cemetery that would make me a very very happy person cause nobody anywhere around here has stuff like that & the kids & adults would go crazy. I would love to build a few more coffins & also to have a coffin in my hearse that opens. I would like one of those ghost thats sways around in my mauseleum. This would also take additional fence panels which incidently we know how to build.

I would like for someone that knows something about speakers & computers to help me ...no wait teach me how to hook up all these speakers we have that Jerry has been trying to get rid of cause they take up so much room in the garage. I have managed this far to save them from his trips to the auction! As I told Spookineer, my Aunt use to have custom steros made & her speakers were the size of the kind of speaker a guitar player in a band would have.

This season is going to be very sad for me, I could not get any help this year on Halloween night so we just can't pull the whole thing off. On top of that my health is acting up really bad so thats putting a dent in things......so since I will not get the whole thing as I want it this year......I will work all of 2009 to be sure we get the whole haunt done as I want it for that season instead. Nobody misses anything here as we have so much anyways, the only person who will know its not the way it should be is me!lol They will all be excited that the garage has something in it.

Ok anyway!! I need an organist who moves like he's playing the organ. I'm not sure we are gonna get the organ in the house this year.......lifting it over that couch is gonna be quite a chore. This year if we get that done it will have PVC pipes but next season I would like to build some panels & such for it as I have seen on the net.

Next....those latex appliances from Rob.....I'm scared to death I'm gonna paint them & ruin them so that project is for next year as I don't have enough time this year.

Three Axis skulls......what the heck are those?

I want to build Mud Men like Davis Graveyard has & I want to line my driveway with them like he does....cause I would LOVE & mean absolutely LOVE to have a drill team out here to perform a musical number like he does!! Now the Red Hat gals have already committed to perhaps coming next year to help us! And guys its my fault we don't have help this year. 

The truth is I was worried about asking for help because with as sick as I have been I was not sure if I was pulling halloween off this year>>>>still not sure. We have a lot to do here. Jer has gotten started outside but we are a bit behind inside. I'm afraid if we don't pull it off thats how you lose patrons from coming. Next year they might make plans to do something else. When people come here on Halloween they are excited......so am I......I don't want to ruin that for either of us but my feet have a different agenda!!



okokokokoko nough of that!!mmmmmmmm what else to build?? Again like davis graveyard I have a perfect area to build a facade like he does.

I have a pretty good size yard to fill so I have a lot of ideas!!

Also I have small projects......I collected bottles & jars this year, printed off quite a few labels, Jer got some of the jars painted for me but that is as far as we got. SO for 2009 season I want to work on my jars & such & pulling fake foods together for the Cadaver Cafe & Candy Kitchen.

I want an Axworthy ghostie thing........ya know those ghosts that fly thru the yard!

I would love to learn to work with paper machie like Ghostess & with clay like Laurie does.


AND finally I HOPE & have high hopes that whoever gets together in our prop building group that we can somehow have a halloween party sometime in October. I know folks its hard and if we plan the party early then our house has to be done that much earlier!!lol ANyways we can see how things go!

I have a lot more on my list But thats a start!!

Muffy

Lanturns!!!! I need them for my cemetery!

Witches.....one that stirrs the stick in the caudron! I have a list around here somewhere!!


----------



## spookineer

I've been talking to a few other groups that have make and takes nearly every month to find out how they got started. The general plan is to get everyone together for a social get together first. At that time we can find out what peoples skill levels are, and make a list of what we would like to build. Maybe start out with something easy like a foam tombstone and move on from there sharing our individual skills. 
So the meeting is set for December 13th, let's all bring a list of a few things we would like to build and/or things we would like to learn. 

As for the Nov. 1st breakfast, I completely forgot about the day after halloween sales. Maybe another date would be more appropriate and fit better into your schedules.
Let me know...


----------



## spookineer

I've set up a web page to make communications easier. Schedules and events will eventualy be posted there as well.
http://www.spookineering.com/nc-haunters.html


----------



## Muffy

Oh Spookineer.....the page looks great!! I love it!! Thank You!

I have some news......I posted a listing on Craigs List under groups in the Charlotte area in search of folks looking to join a halloween prop building group. I got a nice email yesterday from a guy who lives in Monroe & just happens to be a member on our board but he has been very busy & has not been on in awhile. So I filled him in on what we are doing & directed him to this thread & invited him to join us in Dec.. He says he loves to build props & people tell him he has to much time on his hands>>>>>>>>>sounds like our kinda guy don't ya think??lol

Spookineer>>>>>having any luck with folks over there at Haunt Forum joining us?

As far as the get together.........I can come to anything NOT on a Sat. We are booked w/ these shows every Sat., even Nov. 1st.. I thought the Nov. 1st one would not pan out but the gal running the show seems to be a chocolaholic so somehow she made room for us inside the building! See chocolates do opens doors for people!!lol

I'm gonna post a note on the general board up top cause Trioxin did not know we are down here!!

As far as my decorating>>>>>>OH man are we behind! On top of the weekender shows we had some big orders from accounts this week so that really made us more behind. Jer has some of the cemetery up & the poor guy is making batches of caramel today. I have a lot to make for Saturday......that event is a killer, we have to set up between 7-9am, be ready to open at 11 and are there till 8pm closing & then an hour or 2 for breakdown. I know we will be ZOMBIES on Sunday!! How we are gonna get this all done I don't know and to make matters more complicated our new candy web site opens the 20th & I have to study how to run it!! I wanted to challenge myself but I may have gone overboard!!!lol

Maybe I will look like a Zombie on Halloween!!! heehehehehehe

the Muffster


----------



## Haunted Neurons

I am the guy from Monroe, NC Muffy mentioned above. I just wanted to say hi to everyone and I am glad there are other NC people around. I have not been active on any boards in a long time, when I checked my profile, the last time I was here was Feb of 2007. Wow I didnt realize it was that long ago. I am a bad boy. I was active on HauntFourm and only lurked around here occasionally. 

I never excpected to see something on Craigs list about this subject and have not really been heavy into the Halloween thing this year and didnt build anything new because of work issues. That was the very first time I had ever visited Craigs list. That was a great idea posting there Muffy! You never know where a fellow haunter will be found. It got me motivated to get back into things. Sadly the big day is not too far away and times a tickin.

I think its a great idea to get a group together and I will try my best to make the "Halloween Christmas Party" I will have to check my work schedule as I am on call frequently. 

Well I have a lot of threads to catch up on here with lots of good info, so it looks like I wont get much sleep tonight, LOL


----------



## Muffy

So happy you stopped in Haunted Neuron, holy cow you have been away for a long time!!

We are all pretty excited about forming this group and we would be thrilled if you could find the time to join us. Some of the projects might not interest everyone but hopefully with the knowledge some of these members have , we can do some serious prop building.

I sure hope you can make the get together, its been discussed that everyone bring a prop or 2 to show everyone. Ha......I'm old fashioned......mine are made with 2x4's, lol.

Glad we got you back on here!

the Muffster


----------



## Muffy

Everybody be sure to catch Trioxin' video up in the General Halloween section, its of his setup & he did a great job!

Muf


----------



## Trioxin Undead

Thanks for checking it out Muffy, and for the kind words! I'm going to try to get some updated pics of it soon.


----------



## Spookzilla

Looking good Trioxin!

Wish I could put out all my props now but unfortunately I have the juvenile delinquent factor to contend with with my neighborhood so I must delay and not tempt the petty criminals.


----------



## Trioxin Undead

Thanks Spookzilla! So far so good for me, but I still hold my breath in the morning when I go out for the first time.


----------



## Muffy

Greetings North Carolina Haunters,

Yesterday I stumbled onto another member here that lives in our neck of the woods! Maybe some of you may have come across his name..."Digger" & he lives right smack in the middle of all of us! So I pm'd him & him & and his wife think they are gonna join us for the Halloween Christmas party!! Hey Hey 2 more!!!!

Lets take a quick look at the growing guests list...shall we??

Mr. & Mrs. Spookineer.....Pleasant Garden
Momma Mufffy & her boys......Linwood 
Mr. & Mrs. Spookzilla......Lexington
The JGC106 Family.....Mooresville
The Catzilla Crew....Albemarle
DaveintheGrave Family.....Concord
Haunted Neurons......Monroe
Mr. & Mrs. Trioxin Undead & perhaps Chi-Town Family.......Charlotte
Mr. & Mrs. Scarisburg.....Harrisburg
Lady Chamberwell & Crew........North of Raleigh
Mr. & Mrs. Digger........Huntersville
Swicegood Group.......Linwood ( he's my neighbor & his son is that little guy that helps us)
We may also have another neighbor interested....the one who loaned us his kid for the Scary Scene contest

and we are still working on Haunters Forum Members plus a few more in here. Don't forget what I said....if ya have a neighbor interested or a co-worker, bring them along JUST BE SURE to keep me informed so I have a head count for the chow!!!

Do you folks realize the abilities we might have in becoming a strong building group with this many members........there is a lot of know how in those haunts up there!!

I so look forward to meeting you all & for us to get started creating things after the 1st of the year!!

Hope everybody is getting things done....we are scurring here too!!

May the Force Be With You!!
Momma Muffy


----------



## spookineer

WOW, the list is growing! Good job Muffy! I've added a schedule page to our webpage.
http://www.spookineering.com/nc-haunters.html Just click on "Schedule of Events" at the top.
I will also add a "members list page" pending consent from each member.


----------



## Spookzilla

Spookineer,

Great start on the web page! Maybe after Halloween we can all send you some photos of our haunts and or you can grab those that members post on this forum to add to this website?


----------



## Trioxin Undead

Actually Muffy, I live in Sanford. Charlotte is a couple of hours south of me. Just thought I'd better rep the home town.


----------



## spookineer

Spookzilla said:


> Spookineer,
> 
> Great start on the web page! Maybe after Halloween we can all send you some photos of our haunts and or you can grab those that members post on this forum to add to this website?


Good idea! Maybe a profile page for members who don't have their own website or page with pics and such.


----------



## Muffy

All North Carolina Haunters:

Can we please get everyone to send their email address to Spookineer so we can make sure that we have your info to keep you posted on whats in the works. Some of you may not be available through the board here so we need emails to stay in touch.


Thank You

Muf


----------



## Muffy

Spookineer,

Was just looking through the list to see who we are missing.....I see Catzilla has not been around, he told me when I need to find him to come over to his web site.....I think he works for the Panthers Football Team & does a web site for them. I'll get over there to drop him a note so we get his email.

Also wanted to say thank you to everyone, this seems to really be coming together....that is really part of the success of this, hopefully we can get a great group going & build stuff that will really make our displays more creative & its also about just getting stuff DONE!!lol



Muffy


----------



## Muffy

Well Friends the time is getting close......its time for me to start planning our get together.....so now that we are this close how about you guys let me know for sure who is coming so I know what to prepare! Pleas take the time to let me know here on the board who will be coming & how many will be in your party!

Thank You Very Much!

The Muffster


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Hi Muffy,
DaveintheGrave: Party of Four. (Me, my wife and two kids.)
Still looking forward to meeting everybody!!!


----------



## Muffy

I'm really sorry to have to tell you all this. As some of you know I have had some very serious ongoing problems with my health in the last 24 months. The progression of this condition I have is has been getting worse & since Xmas of last year it has really gotten somewhat out of hand.

Just this last week I finally gave in & went to the Pain Management Clinic as my Neurologist & other Doctors working on this condition could seem to not find any medicine to help. SO my MD said it was time to visit the Pain Management Clinic. They put me on the serious meds & I started out doing ok but the last few days I have had a horrible reaction to this medicine & things are pretty bad now.

My family feels that I need to cancel our party for the 13th. I know as sick as I have been I should have done it sooner but I wanted so badly for all of us to get together. Many of you know I been planning this thing since last Xmas. I am sorry from the bottom of my heart but with the way I'm doing right now its impossible for me to throw a party. I not only cannot walk but now I'm sick from this medicine. It has not been going well as just before this last weekend at the mall craft show I canceled going to 2 other craft shows, just did not have the strenght to do it.


I hope everyone will forgive me & lets all try to get together sometime after New Years! Hope that will work for everyone.

Sincerely,
Muffy


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Gee Muffy,
I'm really sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I hope the Dr.s can get you on some medicine that will actually help you feel better.
I know I was really looking forward to the party and seeing your house and decorations, but your health and well being is more important right now. And don't knock yourself about it. What's the sense to throw a party if you can't enjoy it??
We'll just look forward to a get-together in January when you are feeling a lot better. In the meantime we'll be thinking about you.
Just let me know if I can do anything for you. I'm not too far away.


----------



## spookineer

My sentiments as well Muffy. We'll just make it whenever you feel up to it. Hope you get some relief soon. I'll send an email to everyone on the list.


----------



## Spookzilla

Muffy,

Just got back in town after Thanksgiving Holiday and attending one of my sisters funeral, no it wasn't a great holiday to say the least for me. Any ways I'm sorry to hear about your health problems and don't sweat the party because taking care of yourself is what is most important. Keep us informed and if there is anything I can do please give me a shout.


----------



## Muffy

Dave I'm so sorry to here the news of your Sister. I 'll say a prayer for her & my regards to you & Marlene.

Muf


----------



## Muffy

Ok Guys I'm working away here trying to get everything done for Xmas, I'm just in slow mode!

I wanted so badly to meet everyone & get this building thing off the ground so here is a second proposal..........how does everyone feel about coming a few days after News Years Day. I'll leave all my decorations up & we'll have our party then. Jerry has been decorating like crazy & we got even more behind cause he got a terrible head cold & then Joe & I caught it from him.....secretly he gave it to the neighbor too!

I apologize that I just could not pull everything together by the 13th as my health has been very bad. I get things done but it just takes me forever & now we are adjusting these new pain medications & I'm feeling better. This new Doc seems to know what to prescribe. 

Anyways I want so badly for us all to meet & get started because Halloween 2009 will be here before ya know it. Would you folks all consider coming Jan. 3rd? That gets everyone through the holidays & by then most of you could use a good boost of Halloween cheer!

PLease let me know what you all think?

Muffy


----------



## Spookzilla

Muffy,

Works for me, just let us know when and try not to over do, your heath is more important there will be plenty of time in the coming new year.


----------



## spookineer

Hang on, I'll have to check our social calendar... Yep, clear as the space between George Bush's ears. Count us in!


----------



## anonuser

Hey Muff, my January 3-4 hiking trip just cancelled, we are ABSOLUTELY (Cahills) in. BTW, on a side note, gave our kids kittens (early) for Christmas and my son Jack named his kitten Muffin (calls her Muffy) so when I asked my wife if we were free to go to Muffy's party on Jan 3she gave me a strange look, lol. I was putting up some Dept 56 yesterday and was wondering how you were doing. Look forward to seeing your decorations and meeting all the fellow Halloween fanatics. Please take it easy and save me some of that good pain medication! Merry X-mas and Happy New Year! Jonathan


----------



## Muffy

All I can say is what wonderful people you all are....thank you!


----------



## Muffy

Greetings North Carolina Haunters & Happy New Year,

Our party will be this Sat. Jan 3rd. After talking to Spookineer we decided to start the party a bit earlier so that you folks can get here before it gets dark, its mighty dark out here at night & we feel it would be easier for you to find the house before it gets dark. See you all Sat.!

Muf


----------



## Spookzilla

Muffy,

Mrs. Spookzilla and I will try our best to be there and should be if we can get her Dad down the road and to home by the time of the party. Is it still 4:30 or have you moved it up to 4pm or ? Please let us know.


----------



## Muffy

Dave......We decided to have people come at 4:30 just so it will be light out for them to find the house........I'm getting the emails in as we speak & 3/4ths of the gang can't make it. So tell ya what You guys get here whatever time you can cause we want ya to come!lol

Muf


----------



## Muffy

WEll the New Year got off to a good start with North Carolina Haunters members meeting in person!

They came with hearthy appetites, brought along their families and came with good ideas to get this group up & flying!

Our next get together will be the 3rd or 4th week of March. We can vote on that a little later since its early Jan.. First project will be tombstones & I'm glad of that because I don't know how to make them. WE are going to meet at the Muffsters house cause I'm kind of in the middle & my nice neighbor Mr. Swicegood offered to let us us his workshop if Mother Nature decides to misbehave.


Muf

I wanted to thank all of you that came & say it was such a pleasure to meet both forum members & their wonderful families! You were all such nice people! BUT next time we got to get Kevin to bring his girl friend along!!lol


----------



## HalloweenFXfiles

Hi Muffy, sorry i did not get to see this thread sooner but i'm from NC also.. I live in Sanford, about an hour south of Greensboro off of route 421.. moved down here from NY about 3 yrs ago.. and just joined HF a month ago.. still catching up on all the threads around here.. also i have one question..? DOES NC seem not interested in Halloween or is just my imagination..? I held a small halloween show in my backyard in Oct,2007 and only had 2 parents show up with their kids..? AND NO TRICK OR TREATERS..??? but about 5 blocks away my brother inlaw lives in a very kid populated area and he gets several trick or treaters.. WHATS UP WITH THAT..? I felt like i was the only wierdo in my area..since no one else had even some decorations outside..? In 2008 I didn't do anything since no one was interested in 2007...so my question is.. DO WE BRING THE SHOW TO THE PEOPLE..? or the PEOPLE BRING THEMSELVES TO THE SHOW..? LOL.. *signed: STILL LOST IN NC..*


----------



## Muffy

Well Jan. 3rd we finally held our Halloween Xmas Party & what a good time we had! This party was for Forum members that are going to form the North Carolina Haunters Prop building group! It was suppose to be held Dec. 13th but I got behind with things because of these on going health issues so I asked the group if it would be ok to postpone the party till after New Years & they said yes!

It was such fun meeting Forum members in person & it was suggested that each member bring along a prop or 2 to show to the gang! We had a number of things to look at & I had left my scary scene from the contest all in tack in my garage!

Group members brought along their families so we had quite a lively time!

WE started with munch food......cheese & jalepena's, guacomole, salsa's, taquita's, chili poppers and my homemade pico de gallo. I also set out chips & dip, & several other types of munchies. 

We waited till everyone arrived and visited a bit before we started the dinner. The dinner consisted of a baked ham with tator salad & baked beans or a mexican platter which we made up in the kitchen. It was a beef burrito smothered with your choice of homemade red chili or green pork chili & topped off with gobs of cheese we then melted in the microwave. Next added to the plate was a helping of mexican rice, a scoop of refried beans, a taco, & a portion of sliced lettuce & chopped tomatoes.

Desserts consisted of my homemade cream pies....chocolate, peanut butter, banana & coconut cream. Plus cherry, german chocolate & lemon cheesecake.

After the meal we started our meeting to decide when we will start to meet, how often we are going to try to meet, and what we want to build. So we are starting in March & will be starting with tombstones. 

Attendees were: Daveinthegrave & family, Mr. & Mrs. Spookineer, Legend of the Wood, JCG106 & family, my neighbors who have the little guy that works with us for Halloween & Joe , Jer & me!

What a great time we all had & look forward to getting together in the future.

Some of the members that had planned on being at the party on the 13th were not able to make it on the 3rd but we look forward to meeting them at future get togethers.

After the meeting we had members show the props they brought ....Legend of the Wood is a pretty new member on our Halloween Forum here but what a great guy he is and a talent for building. He brought along a lifesize coffin!!! He also makes these really neat corpse skulls that look so real I could not believe it!
He also brought what I guess you would call a scone, its a black plaque that holds a candle in it & he had mounted a battery operated candlelight in it...very cool. He also brought some tombstones, one having his Haunt Logo on it. He & his girlfriend are getting ready to launch a site which will have info on it about where haunts can be found so we look forward to that starting up.

DaveintheGrave brought this crazy crawling skeleton that I hope he will offer to teach us to make. The body was made out of paper mache & he had some contraption on it that made this thing crawl across the floor. I envisioned it in my haunted hallway with a strobe on it, the kids would freak out!lol He also brought along these eyes that light up & you use them in the bushes. He had mentioned that he use to make them & sell them on EBAY so for anyone interested you might want to take a look at these.

The families were sent thru the Scary Scene in my garage after they toured the xmas decorations in the house, then they got shipped down to the basement for our party. My house had so many decorations upstairs there was no room to sit & eat so we partied in my candy kitchen.

Before everyone left we lined the kids up with candy bags at the candy case & each of the kids got a bag of my chocolates to take home. I forgot to send the candy I had for each family home with them so I have to get that to them this next week. 

I also got some unsuspecting gifts!lol Really this was a shock.....the JCG106 family put one of thier goul twins up for adoption & thought I would make a good parent.......I'm not sure how to tell you guys what this THING is but for sure I'll get a pic of it this week for ya to see. We named him Halloween Homer!

Daveinthegrave left me a skeleton head that can be used for our project with him this next month & a delicious box of Cookies!

Spookineer brought a shopping bag of delicious wines & he sent me a pc. of styrofoam & today sent over a lifesize skeleton. I was so surprised with all these nice things from these folks!

I can only say as a hostess what a wonderful group of people they all were, very nice families. I so look forward to them all meeting here in March. Our neighbor has offered to let us use his big workshop in march just incase Mother Nature acts up cause my garage is jam packed & with all these new plans of online & in person building groups I have an idea its gonna get worse!!


the Muffster


----------



## Muffy

My Dear "Still Lost in NC"

I'm so sorry its taken me this long to respond to your entry there but I was off the board for a bit with all the preparations for this party we just had. I'm so sorry we did not get together before now cause we sure would have loved having you join us!

YA know ya see a lot of people on the Forum who do not have a lot of TOT's & we all try to keep them motivated to keep putting up their decorations & hopefully people will come. Sometimes its hard to do all the work & no one comes to appreciate it. My philosophy is to just keep banging away with the decorations & sooner or later they are gonna take notice.

Thats how it went for me.....the school bus goes past my house so thats how I got started. Moved in this neighborhood 4 1/2 yrs. ago & neighbors said there are no tot's. Since I decorate mainly for myself I put it all up anyway and that 1st yr. we had 140 kids & those kids told me .........we watched you everyday we went by putting up all the decorations & we told the other kids in school. This last season I had 375 people come through.......so the answer to your question about is there Halloween in NC is YES!!! I say build it & they will come!

Trust me I was the weirdo in my neighborhood too. BUT now the others are starting to add a little more each year! All it takes is one weirdo like us to decorate & in some cases it may take longer but ya got keep the spirit alive & sooner or later they are gonna come!

I try to make my display so that they just can't wait till halloween night to come to the door.

This group of people here that are getting together well I am the peeon because their displays are way more elaborate than mine cause they are way more advanced builders. I sincerely hope you will join us. MAIN piece of advice is........Ya gotta put your stuff up no matter how many TOT's come. The kids will start talking about you in school & then it should start to come together. I'm sorry I have to go up & look at your utube video to see what you have there.

Think you would be interested in joining our group?

Muffy

PS I looked at your skeletons & they are terrific so I see I am a peeon with you too!!lol I just wanted to mention that amongst the people at the party everybody had large numbers of TOT's with one exception & that was Spookineer but he has just moved here from California & did not get up all his decorations cause they were still getting situated in the new house around Oct. .

I hope you will take the time to come meet the group & with the fact that you are a DJ.....boy you could really put on a show at your place!!


----------



## HalloweenFXfiles

*Thanks Muffy....!!*

Great advice.. (( you sure your not a Psychologist )) LOL.... Thanks for the encouragement... I'll try it again, hopefully this year.. Jobs are laying off people left & right so I'll see how it looks for me by October.. I'm being laidoff starting Monday 19th about 135 of us are being let go.. (( ROLLERCOATER OF LIFE )) i guess.. and with the Part time DJ, well people don't have the extra money to spend on frivolous stuff these days.. most just want a nice small Wedding, Anniversary, Birthday and thats all.. BUT anyhow.. (( enough of the DEBBIEDOWNER )) stuff...!!! Lets get those PROPS in motion people....!! No money for Trick or Treat candy but lots of props..LOL...  I'll be in touch..
Thanks Muffy,

Kevin...


----------



## legendofthewood

Muffy,

Sorry that I have not posted before now. I have been locked down with launching my new site (http://www.homehauntersassociation.com). It come online this week and we have started to get interest in the site with 5 registered home haunts and 5 vendor affiliates on board. We have also stood up a Home Haunters Forum and a Prop Swap Classified board.

I encourage everyone to go out and visit us. Register your Home Haunt, take a look at the affiliates, and use the links to shop around. Also, don't forget about the forum, I have posted my projects there and also are starting to get some professional involvement.

LegendoftheWood


----------



## Muffy

Kevin ...congratulations on the launch, not an easy thing to do. I wish you the best of luck & for sure I'll be visiting!

Muffy


----------



## Muffy

North Carolina Haunters members please be sure to visit fellow haunter LegendoftheWood's web site, the link is in message #94 just above here. Please be sure to register your haunt there so we can give people we talk too a place to go to look up where haunts are here in our neck of the woods!

Also our "Make & Take" is coming up in March as Spookineer mentioned we need to pick a weekend so lets try & get that done. Get together will be ...."Our Style of Tombstones"....I hope each of you bring samples of your style of tombstone as we see in the site haunts that everyone makes them differently. For those of us attending that have never made tombstones it would be nice if we could make a list of materials that would be used in making these. Also if any of you have witches jars & bottles made I ask if you could bring along some samples for ME (lol) to see,I'm going to work on my jars & bottles so I'm looking for ideas.

As usual families are invited to attend & for those of you that did not make our first get together this meetup will also be here at our place. Look forward to seeing more of your smiling faces!!

the Muffster


----------



## Muffy

Greetings Haunters,

The North Carolina Haunters Group finished its season with the last Make & Take being in August 2009. We had the best turn out ever. There was so many props to see it was hard to remeber them all. 

We are always looking for new members to join our group, we're an easy bunch to get along with!lol

Our next get together is after the holidays, its the social gathering of the year, we just eat, show a couple of props each, eat, talk about how our halloween night went, eat. Its for the family so bring them along. For new members if you would like to check us out please feel free to contact me & I'll get you an invite. All you have to bring is a hearty appetite.

the Muffster

party date: Jan. 2nd
Linwood , NC


----------



## cinemafreak

Was there a group started for Carolina Haunters? I know I'm late to the party...


----------

